# home wrecking heckel discus



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I have had a lg heckel discus for a while now . I have been hoping he would pair of with one of the wilds green discus i have in the tank but nothing happen. When Kevin 22 put his breeding pair of wild blues up for sale . I knew i could pass up this opportunity to own a wild breeding pair, But i never knew the lg heckel would be a home wrecker and now my goal is almost complete. The wild blue female had taken a liking to the heckel . We"ll see what happens... here are a few pictures


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

Congrats !!!!!
Both male & female look very strong & nice pattern.
Put them in a separate tank and they will be more focused.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

hope it'll work out for you


----------

